
HackerRank Solves Hiring Crisis by Finding Programmers Where They Live (2014) - edward
http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonykosner/2014/06/12/hackerrank-solves-tech-hiring-crisis-by-finding-programmers-where-they-live/#1e8af6d81501
======
vectorEQ
now for a new challenge..., how to find programmers who can actualy program
>.>

